# Imperial 16/22 Lathe - $1000 (Grass Valley, CA)



## MrWhoopee (May 29, 2018)

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/d/imperiallathe/6602691510.html


----------



## markba633csi (May 30, 2018)

An old italian lathe made by a firm called S.A.F.O.P. apparently- zero info and parts available but well made and heavy
I wouldn't mind having it if I had the room


----------

